# [INSTALL] doc pour double démarrage Gentoo/Linux (résolu)

## Ptyxs

Je dispose d'une machine sous Mandriva Linux 2008.0.

Quatre partitions, les trois premières (système, swap, home) utilisées par la Mandriva.

Sur la quatrième je souhaiterais installer à titre 'expérimental', pour l'instant, une gentoo, sans modifier en quoi que ce soit l'autre distrib.

Existe-t-il quelque part en anglais ou en français un tutoriel détaillé qui traite ce type de situation ?

Merci d'avance...Last edited by Ptyxs on Tue Jul 08, 2008 6:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et pour l'install en dual boot, j'ai pas de doc particulière à proposer, mais il suffit de suivre le manuel, bien lire la partie sur le partitionnement pour te créer une partition étendue sur la 4e, et créer tes partitions Gentoo sur ça ensuite, et donc adapter les numéros de partitions à ton cas, ce qui n'est pas dur si tu restes attentif à ce que tu fais.  :Smile: 

Et pour l'étape du bootloader, t'auras pas besoin d'installe grub avec Gentoo, il te suffira de configurer celui de ta Mandriva pour booter la Gentoo, en suivant en même temps les instructions du manuel Gentoo.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

Pas de tutoriel à ma connaissance, puisqu'il n'y a en fait aucune difficulté majeure  :Smile: 

La partition de swap est partageable entre les deux distributions et le seul «problème», c'est le gestionnaire de boot (GRUB ou LILO en général) :

- soit tu utilise celui de ta Mandriva, auquel cas, tu n'en installe pas sur ta Gentoo;

- soit tu veux (comme moi) en utiliser un particulier à ta Gentoo, auquel cas tu l'installes sur la partition racine de la Gentoo, pas sur le MBR et, dans le boot manager de ta Mandriva, tu crée une entrée pour booter sur la partition racine de la Gentoo. C'est, je trouve, la meilleure solution.

----------

## ghoti

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  soit tu veux (comme moi) en utiliser un particulier à ta Gentoo, auquel cas tu l'installes sur la partition racine de la Gentoo, pas sur le MBR et, dans le boot manager de ta Mandriva, tu crée une entrée pour booter sur la partition racine de la Gentoo. C'est, je trouve, la meilleure solution.

 

Ben oui, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué !   :Cool: 

Perso, je préconise au contraire de centraliser tous les noyaux, avec une seule instance de grub.

Dans le cas qui nous intéresse cela ne reviendrait à rien de plus que de créer une entrée supplémentaire dans le grub.conf de la Mdv !

Avec plusieurs grubs, tu es obligé

- soit de les chaîner, donc tenir au moins _deux_ grub.conf à jour,

- soit entrer chaque fois dans le bios pour choisir le disque à démarrer

Pour rappel, grub est indépendant de toute distrib. Un seul suffit pour booter tous les OS qu'il supporte.

----------

## Ptyxs

Merci pour tous ces conseils, je vais attaquer ça dans quelques jours... Comme les avis sont encore partagés sur certains points je laisse encore un peu le fil 'ouvert', si vous permettez...

----------

## CryoGen

Un gestionnaire de démarrage est amplement suffisant ! Va pas t'embêter avec plusieurs grubs...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Un gestionnaire de démarrage est amplement suffisant ! Va pas t'embêter avec plusieurs grubs...

 

Je suis du même avis, et surtout, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à en voir l'interêt ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Un gestionnaire de démarrage est amplement suffisant ! Va pas t'embêter avec plusieurs grubs... 
> 
> Je suis du même avis, et surtout, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal à en voir l'interêt ...

 

Avec 10 ou 15 grub enchainé via des entrées différentes dont seul une bonne combinaison t'emmène vers le vrai boot. et les autres finissent par boucler...   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Ptyxs

Ben alors Tuxicomane  :Question:  , tu cales ? pas de contre-argument ??

----------

## yoyo

 *Ptyxs wrote:*   

> Je dispose d'une machine sous Mandriva Linux 2008.0.
> 
> Quatre partitions, les trois premières (système, swap, home) utilisées par la Mandriva.
> 
> Sur la quatrième je souhaiterais installer à titre 'expérimental', pour l'instant, une gentoo, sans modifier en quoi que ce soit l'autre distrib.
> ...

 Et bien, c'est la mode en ce moment ... Sûrement l'effet de l'annonce de la sortie de la Gentoo-2008.0   :Very Happy:  .

Alors bienvenue à toi Ptyxs,

Pour la doc, elle existe et se trouve ici : Installer Gentoo à partir d'une distribution Linux déjà installée. Enfin bon ça consiste en gros à préparer une/des partition/s pour acueillir ta Gentoo et ça pointe ensuite vers la doc d'installation standard (au bon endroit bien sûr).

Pour ce qui est des partitions, je me permets de mettre un pointeur sur un post d'El_Goretto où il est question de l'intérêt des partitions étendues et sur un autre post de votre serviteur (n'y pensez même pas   :Twisted Evil:  !) sur les quelques points requérant un minimum d'attention.

Enjoy !

----------

## Ptyxs

Merci beaucoup, je crois que là je dois avoir tout ce qu'il faut ! Je me plonge là-dedans dans quelques jours.

----------

